# AR-15 Bolt Carrier differences?



## Joeharts (Oct 15, 2014)

So I recently acquired a PWS DI upper from another calgunner, it has there "enhanced" carrier.

This carrier is a heaven than standard carrier, shaped differently, and then qpq/ nitride/ wasp, whatever you want to call it.

The heavier profile is claimed to slow cycling rate to reduce chamber pressure and ensure proper reliabilty.

The weird profile is suppose to reduce friction or contact points.

Then the qpq treatment is suppose to make it extremely hard, durable and reduce friction .

Is this another sales gimmick?

They retail for 200 the carrier alone, I remember when they were 99$ and I told myself why bother when a spike complete Carrier on sale were 100$.

I will post pictures tomorrow comparing a standard phosphate Carrie to the PWS.

So is there any real reason I should buy any other carriers over other mfg?

NiB or Phosphate is there any real difference?

Why are some comany cheaper than others?

Are they crap?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let me say this, gimic.
Bolt carrier weight has no influence on chamber pressure.
A heavier carrier will slow down the cycle time.
I have GI bolt carriers that have had 10K cylced with then and are fine, nothing special done to the outside.
If you decide to gag out for it, ask one important question, is the bore ground? If not pass on it.
YOU CAN APPLY THIS QUESTION TO THEM ALL.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Nitride makes it easier to clean. AIM charges $10 more for it. For $10 I'll take it

I have 1 Nitride coated BCG,4 Phosphate BCG's. They all function fine

Don't get caught up with Rollmark Whores or BCG Whores.


----------

